# PB-6 0-5K with MS 3 wire color code ?



## DavidP (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought this PB-6 3 wire throttle with micro switch on ebay to use with a Curtis 1204 controller ... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110660895601&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

The Curtis 1204 manual is pretty clear ... using the black and white wire as throttle imputs 2 & 3, with 1 going to the key switch(KSI), the green is not used ... 

This one has 3 wires ... Black / Blue / Tan (kind of pink/brown) to confuse things for a newbie ... 

Is it s common colour code, or should I learn learn how to use an ohm meter to determine the 2 wires for the throttle ??

Then what do I do with the other one for the micro switch ?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are working with electricity , you should learn how to measure it. It's not complicated. Same think for the ohm meter. Also after you discover the pot wires you use the same ohm meter and find the wires for the switch too.

Have fun.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

the schematic on the front page of http://www.kta-ev.com/ is not a bad place to start. how you wire the KSI microswitch from PB depends on what controller you are using....


----------



## DavidP (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank You Dan, I hadn't seen that website before, but I plan to look through it now that you've pointed it out ... 

I think I've sorted out the problem now ...  
Pg 4 of the Curtis 1204/1205 manual helped quite a bit with the Black/Blue/Pink colours that were confusing me ...
Blue is the common 
Black & Orange(pink) are the 0-5 or 5-0 ohm for the pot box ...
There is a separate micro switch which is not wired as far as I can see ... 
On the Curtis PMC foot pedal pot box on Pg 5, Fig 4 ... the Black & White are the 0-5 ohm for the pot box, with the Blue & Orange the micro switch, and Green not being used ... 

This was just a 'cheap' ($48.99) Chinese PB-6 with no instructions on colour code with a micro switch not wired in ... 
I think maybe that was the colour of wire they had handy ... 

Maybe I was having a 'seniors moment' ... but it confused the HELL out of me for awhile ...


----------

